# Centreville, MI Docket #9362 SMOKEY m, 8 1/2 yrs



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

This is Smokey. He is an eight-and-a-half-year-old male German Shepherd Dog. He is housetrained and knows the sit, shake, catch and drop it commands. He will hold down his food bowl to keep it from sliding away.



Docket #9362

The following pet resides at Animal Control in Centreville, Michigan, and is waiting for a forever home. Contact AC at (269) 467-6475.​ 
AC is open for adoptions from 8am-4:30pm Monday-Friday,​ 
and 9am-12 noon the first Saturday of the month.​ 
ARF9​ 
652 East Main Street
Centreville, Michigan​ 

I called the animal control to get more info on him and was going to place him in urgent but she said that dogs are usually kept until they are sold, sometimes a couple of months! They're also taken to other facilities to find homes, so this dog is not urgent but still needs a home.​ 
He was surrended and placed for sale by his owners as they were moving!
He is 8 1/2 years old. 
Not neutered.
Housebroken.
There was a question mark against "children" but not sure why. His chart didn't say anything about how he was with dogs or cats.​


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I just received an email from somebody involved with a rescue that works with this shelter to find placement for the animals there.

She told me that it is a kill shelter and AC tries to hang on to the "nice ones" when space allows but that is not always possible. Given his age, I think his time might be limited, especially if they have to make room for incoming animals.

I just called AC myself and found out that Smokey is safe this week and all of next but he will be re-evaluated after that (10/25) when the ACO returns. It is a gassing shelter.

He is a friendly dog and has manners. Owners moved to Grand Rapids and couldn't take him with them.

Adoption fee is $10.00
Refundable spay/neuter contractof $25.00
$40 license fee if you live in that county; otherwise usually waived.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh, he is beautiful! Why, oh why do people just drop their dogs off at a kill shelter when they are moving. It's not like they suddenly had to leave the area in a hurry and didn't have time to find the dog a good home. most of them are aware quite far in advance that they will be moving/ leaving their homes and just can't be bothered to make sure their pet is placed somewhere where they will be loved and taken care of.

Personally I wouldn't move somewhere at all that I was allowed to bring my dog.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Stunning!
This boy looks much younger!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

RebelGSD said:


> Stunning!
> This boy looks much younger!


DITTO to that & $10.00 to adopt !!!!!! :wub:


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Sunday morning bump for Smokey


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

We are considering adopting him if no one else does and his time's up. We aren't in the position to keep him permanently, but I'd rather adopt him and try to find him a home (and maybe get stuck with him) than let him die there. 

Is there any way to find out how he is with other dogs?


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I would go to this ARF9 website, and contact the President, Lynda Molter at 269-273 1514. Her email is listed there also under the contacts section. Or call animal control directly at (269) 467-6475.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

is smokey 3 or 7...??? two listings on the arf site, say different ages...???


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He look like a 3yo, not 7.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

When I called on him last week I questioned his age as two different ages were given, 8 1/2 and 3 years, and the ACO told me definitely 8 1/2 yrs.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Smokey still needs help.

He's ok now but the ACO will be back next Monday and will re-evaluate him then.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Website says ADOPTED. 

Hope Smokey got a good home.


----------

